# Gentoo mit Wine 67 mal schneller als Windows XP

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallöchen zusammen

Wie Golem berichtet wurden Benchmark Tests zwischen Wine (auf einer Gentoo Installation) und Windows XP durchgeführt. Dabei waren 67 der Benchmarks unter Wine schneller als unter Windows XP.

Wollte euch das nur mitteilen, damit ihr in Zukunft ein neues "Killerargument" für Gentoo parat habt  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

Coole Sache.

Aber änder doch lieber mal deinen Titel. So wird impliziert, dass Gentoo 67 mal schneller als Windows ist (absolut gesehen) und nicht, dass Gentoo in 67 Tests schneller als Windows ist.

 :Wink: 

Aber das ist ja nur Nebensache  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Coole Sache.
> 
> Aber änder doch lieber mal deinen Titel. So wird impliziert, dass Gentoo 67 mal schneller als Windows ist (absolut gesehen) und nicht, dass Gentoo in 67 Tests schneller als Windows ist.
> 
> 

 

Ich weiss, das war so gewollt. Man will ja die Meute (aehm... Leute  :Wink:  ) locken  :Very Happy: 

Hiermit gebe ich öffentlich zu, dass ich mich schäbigster, unterster Schubladen Tricks bediene um eure Aufmerksamkeit auf meine Threads zu lenken.  :Smile: 

Trallala..

.oO(Zur Verteidigung; ich liege hier vollgepumpt mit Drogen im Bett und kuriere meine Bronchitis aus)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## amne

Wenn man das System jetzt noch auf Reiser4 mit -ffast-math baut wird es locker um 319 mal schneller!!11eins1

----------

## Finswimmer

 :Smile:  Na dann mal gute Besserung. 

Und...Es hat funktioniert  :Wink: 

Tobi

Ps: Bist aber nicht Bild Reporter? *fg*

----------

## oscarwild

Na wenn das so ist, werden wir alle in Zukunft bis zu drei mal mehr Spaß mit Gentoo und Wine haben als mit herkömmlichen Linuxdistributionen!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Na wenn das so ist, werden wir alle in Zukunft bis zu drei mal mehr Spaß mit Gentoo und Wine haben als mit herkömmlichen Linuxdistributionen! 

 

Zumindest habe ich unter Gentoo-Linux viel(ein gaaaanz langgezogenes viiiieeel  :Wink:  ) mehr Spaß als unter Windows  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Eine gezielte Vapoware und FUD-Kampagne sollte die Konkurrenz vollständig ausschalten, nur doof: Ich mag das Konzept von Wine(x) und Emulatoren nicht...zweischneidiges Dingsda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marc

Wenn ich jetzt der Linuxhasser der Nation wäre ....

würde ich sagen ->

Na schau an, die müssen Windows 'emulieren' damit man die gute Windows-Software benutzen kann, weil die Linuxsoftware ist ja Schrott. <-

Anstatt mit Wine & Co zu arbeiten wäre es schöner man könnte z.B. die Spiele nativ auf Linux spielen.

Was da für ne Zeit draufgeht um sich mit so was herumzuschlagen.

Trotz alle dem, sehr beeindruckend!, auch der Test.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *marc wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt der Linuxhasser der Nation wäre ....
> 
> würde ich sagen ->
> 
> Na schau an, die müssen Windows 'emulieren' damit man die gute Windows-Software benutzen kann, weil die Linuxsoftware ist ja Schrott. <-
> ...

 

Klar wäre es viel schöner und ich würde es auch gerne sehen...

Aber leider ist es nun mal nicht so  :Sad: 

Aber immerhin geht mein momentanes Lieblingsspiel nativ unter Linux  :Wink: 

[werbung]

Und zwar FreeSpace 2! Aber nicht einfach nur FreeSpace 2 sondern FreeSpace 2 Open!

Auch bekannt als FreeSpace 2 Source Code Project.

1999 (glaube ich) hat Volition ja den Source Code von FreeSpace 2 freigegeben und ein tapferes Grüppchen von Entwicklern hat sich dran begeben, diesen zu erweitern.

Inzwischen unterstützt FS2 HT&L, kann schöne grafische Spielereien wie Shine-Mapping und Specular Lighting, unterstützt große Texturen, JPG, TGA, DDS und so einiges mehr...

Durch den Einsatz von HT&L läuft das "vanilla" FS2 sogar bis zu vier mal schneller!

Und das hat man sich zu nutze gemacht, um einige High-Poly Models zu entwerfen.

Offizielle Seite: http://scp.indiegames.us/

Screenshots um vielleicht jemandem den Mund wässrig zu machen:

High-Poly Hercules

Zwei High-Poly Jäger im Nebel

High-Poly Asteroiden-Feld

Man braucht allerdings ein original FS2...

[/werbung]

----------

## hoschi

Ich sehe Wine auch eher kritisch, das verhindert eher die Verbreitung von nativen Anwendungen. Vielleicht wäre da in Sachen Lotus und Co. sonst mehr los.

----------

## Freiburg

@hoschi

der war echt gut, firmen werden erst dann ihre Software portieren wenn sie Geld damit verdienen können das ist im Moment nicht der Fall also heißt es Wine oder garnicht, vorallem in Hinsicht auf Spiele...

----------

## hoschi

Gut fand ich aber auch, dass IBM einmal folgendes in den Release-Notes stehen hatte...

"Kompatibiltät mit Wine (Linux) wieder hergestellt"

LOL?

Nein, natürlich ist Wine kurzfristig eine relative gute Lösung (vor allem weil nichts emuliert wird), langfristig ist es aber auch nicht besonders förderlich in Bezug auf native Anwendungen.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich öffentlich zu, dass ich mich schäbigster, unterster Schubladen Tricks bediene um eure Aufmerksamkeit auf meine Threads zu lenken. 
> 
> 

 

Ja und ich bin sogar noch reingefallen. Ich werde deine Threads in Zukunft filtern. Typisch Zürcher übrigens   :Laughing: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich öffentlich zu, dass ich mich schäbigster, unterster Schubladen Tricks bediene um eure Aufmerksamkeit auf meine Threads zu lenken. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Naja, man tut was man kann.  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoschi

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich öffentlich zu, dass ich mich schäbigster, unterster Schubladen Tricks bediene um eure Aufmerksamkeit auf meine Threads zu lenken. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/map.jpg

Tatsächlich! Es gibt keine weltweit anerkannten Vorurteile gegen Schweizer...

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*    *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich öffentlich zu, dass ich mich schäbigster, unterster Schubladen Tricks bediene um eure Aufmerksamkeit auf meine Threads zu lenken. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sauberer Übergang! Das war ja auch ironisch gemeint, ich bin ja auch ziemlich viel in Zürich, hoffe jedoch das färbt nicht allzustark auf mich ab   :Cool: 

Nun sollten wir aber zurück zum Topic kommen. Wine ist vielleicht schneller aber wirklich verlassen kann man sich nicht auf ihn.

----------

## Phlogiston

So wies ausschaut fehlt hier ja noch der wichtigste Link.

Grüsse

----------

